# Where can I buy human bones?



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, if you don't ask any questions, I can supply them for you at cost. So long as you don't mind a few doxies bite marks, you can have your selection of fresh bones.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Try some medical supply houses.... failing that, try some of the back-alley shops in Transylvania... you know, the ones lurking in the shadow of that castle owned by the fangy dude.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

All you guys who wanted MasterBlaster back.... how do you feel _now_?? 



M


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> All you guys who wanted MasterBlaster back.... how do you feel _now_??


LOL!!


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

If it's not one thing, it's one thing.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> All you guys who wanted MasterBlaster back.... how do you feel _now_??


Amused.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, your first shipment is on the way via Doxie Express. It contains an eclectic array of 10 bones, symbolic of the "Ten utterances" or "Ten qualities." Shalom.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Just out of curiosity (and no need to answer if it is a private matter), why are you looking for bones?


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*I thought I remembered a reference to this from ROTLD*

(That's The Return of the Living Dead (1985) - a horror film with a very dark sense of humour written and directed by Dan O'Bannon - who also wrote "Alien" and "Dark Star")

It was referenced back in the 1980's and judging from Wired and NPR things haven't changed much. (Though I would point out that both of these recent (2007) articles have the same author)

Into the Heart of India's Underground Bone Trade : NPR

Inside India's Underground Trade in Human Remains

For your purposes - does it matter if the bones are from a willing donor, or stolen?

From the sounds of it, the provenance of some of these may be "difficult".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"For your purposes - does it matter if the bones are from a willing donor, or stolen?" We here at Dr.G. Dungeon of Doxie Doom work under the "don't ask, don't tell" policy.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> "For your purposes - does it matter if the bones are from a willing donor, or stolen?" We here at Dr.G. Dungeon of Doxie Doom work under the "don't ask, don't tell" policy.


"Now hear the word of the Lord!...

Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Just out of curiosity (and no need to answer if it is a private matter), why are you looking for bones?


Yeah, my question too.

Seems sick or maybe even perverted to me, but I mean, what do I know?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe he wants to participate in the local Zombie Night??


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

A few years ago they were given away at the cemetery for free, you just had to go home and clean them up. I know this because my doctors friends who couldn't afford the ready set, did this. i remember carrying a cardboard box with the remains of one. But i never stayed for the boiling.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Robert Pickton Farms...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

EvanPitts said:


> Robert Pickton Farms...


  I don't mean to sound rude, but can we turn down the insanely stupid and crazy just a little bit? ie: This entire thread.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> The idea is to use any human bones to perfect the ability to absorb the characteristics the person had.


When this guy passes, I suggest you try and get some of his bones.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> Robert Pickton Farms...


Really not cool!
Remember this is a public forum, and all of those unfortunate souls had familys, who happen to be part of the general public.

jb.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Brain......hurting........spleen......failing.........glutes......glutenizing..........

I think that post just about made me lose my san- oh, there it goes now.


While I go out looking for my sanity, you mind telling all of us 'round the campfire why you want human remains in your house?

Seems a bit creepy/insane to me.


ps. the pickton joke was NOT funny in any way.


----------



## JerusalemJim (Jun 13, 2008)

this thread sucks 
there is a curse associated with human remains treated disrespectfully


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> Are there enough people willing to donate or sell their bodies to science to fill the skeletal demand by medical schools?
> 
> What would be the legal, financial, and moral implications?
> 
> ...


Yes.

Remains are not donated as "property". At our medical school, the remains are used for teaching and after a period of time, are given a funeral service and buried at a cemetery. There is no money involved.

The remains are relocated at another cemetery.

Remains are not transferable property. Very unlikely.

I think they are interesting questions.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Inside India's Underground Trade in Human Remains
> By Scott Carney 11.27.07
> 
> 
> ...


three more pages of just how illegal it is 

Inside India's Underground Trade in Human Remains

I've no sentiment about a dead chunk of calcium and assorted minerals but the attention such trade would garner!!!!!! .........


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*This needs it own identifying icon...*



MacDoc said:


> three more pages of just how illegal it is
> 
> Inside India's Underground Trade in Human Remains
> 
> I've no sentiment about a dead chunk of calcium and assorted minerals but the attention such trade would garner!!!!!! .........


Judging from the postings he's made since MacDoc, MB didn't read the article you've linked the first time it was cited in this thread... which makes me question his motives.

Does MB really want to have a discussion on this topic, or is he just doing the "kid with a stick and a hornet's nest" thing and running away giggling?

This is behaviour which is, as we know, is commonplace in online fora - we really need a "hornet's nest/kid with a stick" icon - I couldn't find one - anybody?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

eggman said:


> Does MB really want to have a discussion on this topic, or is he just doing the "kid with a stick and a hornet's nest" thing and running away giggling?


I'm not sure whether its kids in the hornets nest syndrom or the gene missing that tells your brain when its a bad idea to say certain things on a public Mac discussion board, but either way, I'm getting tired of attempts to have serious conversations on money making schemes from ransacking cemeteries to sell bones, to getting into real estate doing ritual magic tricks to sell houses.

There are plenty of corners of the web to knock yourself out, but I'm saying now that ehMac.ca is not really the place for it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

These days, they generally do not allow land used as cemeteries to be re-developed, but it's not that it's never happened before.

TheStar.com | News | No secret where bodies are buried


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Just out of curiosity (and no need to answer if it is a private matter), why are you looking for bones?


C'mon, that's an easy one! Soup, of course!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm with the Mayor on this one. The subject just somehow seems inappropriate for ehMac.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Ditto.

This "stream of consciousness" thing, that MB has going on, has to stop, IMO.

It's either that, or he leads a very "colourful" fantasy life.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent poster MB!

Though I would urge you though to question authority and think for yourself...

I would also suggest that the poster's equation does not "flow both ways". 

Just because one can find violent opposition from mediocre minds does not indicate the presence of a great spirit.

Throughout history loonies and crackpots have also received violent opposition from mediocre minds - it is just that they aren't written about in the history books so people tend to forget.

I've found that sometimes (OK... almost *ALL* the time), when I'm being ridiculed myself... it is because I'm being ridiculous!


----------



## Aeschie (Sep 22, 2008)

*Actually*

Try The Bone Room.

Bamboo Panpipe - The Magick Moon

They ship to Canada and everything.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I can get you some - pro bono  

(cue laughter)


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't want a real human skull, but a replica would be fun for teaching Hamlet


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Try a doctor's office. My doctor had one that looked so real I could not help but stare at it as I waited for her to come and see me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"Not a real green dress.

That's cruel."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

YouTube - Dem' Bones...

YouTube - Delta Rhythm Boys - Dry Bones


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

This still is one of the strangest threads imaginable - outside of say, a Forum at John Hopkins...


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Did Master Blaster get his bones? How about an update, Blaster? You could always ask Wacko Jacko if no luck.

Somehow, I knew right away it was a MB thread without looking at the name.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

MasterBlaster left the building, in a huff, on July 17th, 2008.

This is the new, improved, Blaster. beejacon


----------

